# Coral Sands update



## cpnuser (Dec 6, 2011)

We are here for 2 weeks & we did the Island Links update Sunday.  For our 2 IL properties(1 in 3, 1 n 2- both in off season, total 51,000 points ) they want to give us a 1 every 3 years- 41,500 points- platinum week at the new Coral Sands buildings (1600 ft. each unit).  The maintenance fee every year would be $338.  We will be able to go online with RCI and see lots more inventory than I can see now with my regular membership.  They will pay my RCI membership for 2 years.  We only come to HH during the off season, so we could probably pick up weeks for a  really low amount of points. There would be no exchange fee for the Island Links properties, if I call Island Links to book a week. I also have 2 more FL timeshares that I usually turn in for points every year. We were told when I turn these properties in for points to RCI they would be platinum points under this new property. One is standard & the other is a Gold Crown. We live in FL, so we do pick up short dated FL exchanges occasionally.  By seeing more inventory on the RCI site I could find more FL weeks to use.  The cost OOP- $9000.  Would really appreciate any feedback.  We still have time to rescind.  Should we? Thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 6, 2011)

It's way too much money to spend but for clarity would you be receiving 41,500 points per year or 41,500 once every 3 years?

By platinum points for your other properties, my guess is they just mean they are paying the extra $55 for the first 2 years for an RCI platinum points account.  Lately the RCI platinum has been fairly disappointing in terms of adding anything to my membership.  You won't find more inventory.

If you have already made the deal, read your documents carefully and rescind.  If you haven't made the deal you should probably just pass.  What they are offering doesn't sound like it is worth more than $1000 tops.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2011)

That's way, Way, *WAY* too much money!!!  It is NOT a good deal.  You can buy low season (even sometimes summer season) Hilton Head weeks for virtually free. Paying $9000 for a 1 in 3 (Trienniel) week is a huge waste of money.  Rescind now while you can.  Then take your time and find a *much* better deal.

Do not buy this from the developer.

Steve


----------



## cpnuser (Dec 6, 2011)

*Points*

It's 41,500 points every year.  We were told there will only be 17 resorts worldwide that will have this platinum status(Coral Sands the newer phase that is being built around the clubhouse on Coligny). It's where the new water park is. There would only be 50,000 people worldwide to be able to buy into this. The only other resort in the US now is in Napa Valley.  He mentioned several others(Hawaii was one, but don't remember others he mentioned) in other countries.  He also said it is not the RCI Platinum on the RCI site, because I did mention I could get the same info by upgrading to the RCI Platinum.  He pulled out his laptop & connected to the RCI site and did pull up one Wyndham timeshare in Pomano Beach Fl.  It showed time starting next week through August, 2012.  It was  11,000 points for next week(7 Nights).  It was getting late, so he didn't pull up any more, but said I could come to the office there and do some more  searching on the RCI site to see the increase of inventory and compare it to  what I normally see.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2011)

Some buyers of Coral properties have later had regrets.  Here's a thread with some interesting info:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150575&highlight=coral+resorts

As soon as your right to rescind expires, your $9000 will be gone and your new points ownership will be worthless on the resale market.  Literally, you will be lucky to give it away should you ever want or need to.  

I would follow the instructions and cancel without delay.  

Steve


----------



## BetaJoe (Dec 6, 2011)

*You Are being ripped OFF!!!*

Coral Sands or ANY Hilton Head timeshare has little value in December.  If you picked up a Free Time Share On Bargain Deals Tug or EBAY, you could then Join RCI Weeks for $99 a year.   I just checked it(RCI WEEKS.) For Coral Sands it is only 7 tpu's for a 3 bedroom  week in December.
Even if they gave you this deal for $1 instead of $9,000,  I would say no thanks.  By the time you pay the Yearly Maintenance Dues, you are better off finding a RCI Weeks Timeshare that has a good TPU versus Yearly Maintenance.

If you are set On wanting A Coral Sands point program-- Just be patient-- Someone On Ebay will be selling it soon for about $1.

The Sales People Lied to you about it being a good Deal.
They are not your friends.


----------



## ira g (Dec 6, 2011)

Agree 100% with BetaJoe


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 6, 2011)

What is the deeded week associated with the points?  Even if it is the most desirable week a triennial non ocean front Hilton Head resort is not worth $9000.  A triennial Platinum Marriott Ocean Front would not be worth $9000.


----------



## BetaJoe (Dec 6, 2011)

*Do a BING search*

Type In      ebay Coral Sands Hilton Head
 Look at The First Search that comes up 
 It is a Sumday Vacations EBAY seller that has  what appears to be much better  Coral Sands Timeshare than the "slop" the lying timeshare guy was trying to peddle on you.  As you can see his starting bid was $12-- He got no bids.

If you are still thinking about giving 9K to the lying timeshare guy for a timeshare that is actually worse than this $12(Actually Less than $12) Ebay one I just found through a BING search, you will never be convinced.
If you want to add me to your Christmas Card List-- I will be happy to PM you my Address.


----------



## terden (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought a 3 bdr at Coral Sands on eBay for $1.00 plus closing costs. It is every other year, floats half the year or gives me 85,000 RCI points. The "deal" you are being offered is a very bad one. MF are about $900 every other year, and it includes free golf if you stay at the resort rather than use the points.


----------



## cpnuser (Dec 15, 2011)

*Coral Sands*

We rescinded & got our money back.  Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations- a $9000 holiday gift.


----------

